
Ask HN: Do you track competitor's website? - jmstfv
Like being notified every time HTML&#x2F;CSS&#x2F;JS changes
======
sushobhan
Depends on how much time you want to spend behind that. The depth of
information's you want to have, can be achieved via data scraping techniques
but does it worth it? Question yourself.

